# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  خطای اینفوپت پس از پابلیش سایت روی اینترنت

## mona11

با سلام خدمت مهندسین گرامی.خواهش میکنم اگر کسی جواب رو بلده بهم بگه چون خیلی گیر کردم :(
پس از اینکه سایت رو روی اینترنت قرار دادیم فرم های اینفوپت هیچکدومشون جواب نمی دن و این خطا رو می دن

An error occurred submitting this form to the Web server on internet

کلیه فرم ها در شبکه ی داخلی درست کار می کنند ولی روی اینترنت هیچکدومشون کار نمی کنند.

----------


## Ghafarnia

با درود
شما موارد مرتبط با Access Mapping را تنظیم نموده اید؟
سایت شما در اینترنت بوسیله ی IP نمایش داده می شود؟

----------


## mona11

بله بله
مشکل حل شد :)
AAM رو تنظیم کرده بودم ولی چون وب اپلکیشن روی پورت 2014 تنظیم شده بود ،و فرم های اینفو پت روی اون پورت پابلیش شده بود بنابراین به خطا می خوردیم.وب اپلکیشن رو بردم روی پورت 80 ،و همه چیز درست کار میکنه :) از شما هم ممنونم

----------

